
South Korean Cryptocurrency Regulator Found Dead at Home - ilamont
https://www.wsj.com/articles/south-korean-cryptocurrency-regulator-found-dead-at-home-1519093020
======
localcdn
[https://archive.fo/L5d9z](https://archive.fo/L5d9z)

~~~
kenning
Thanks

------
fictionfuture
Wonder if this has to do with the fact that cryptocurrency primarily exists
for money laundering, gambling and purchasing/selling drugs.

~~~
overcast
nahhhhhh, crypto is for legitimate daily transactions. Just like torrents are
for downloading only legal software.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
The first sentence is correct. For example, most online transactions today
make use of SSL/TLS, which is based on crypto.

~~~
overcast
You know exactly what I meant. Stop starting arguments for no reason.

------
coralreef
52 years old, heart attack. Not so suspicious at first glance.

~~~
Alex3917
52 is pretty young to have a heart attack unless you have specific risk
factors. E.g. if you smoke or have high blood pressure or you did a lot of
cocaine in your 20s then it makes sense, but not if you're otherwise healthy.
In the US it would trigger an automatic autopsy and investigation.

